# Comfy bed - no thanks, prefer hard floor!!



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Are we the only people who've got a puppy who always chooses to sleep on a tiled or wooden floor, rather than comfy bed or crate during the day?

She follows us from room to room, thumps down on the floor with a bang and falls asleep  Not interested in snuggling up in dog bed in kitchen or crate in sitting room. Strange doggy  Best wishes, Karen x










Also HAS to help with the washing and loves to grab things when they come out of the tumble dryer all warm!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cute pics. I guess it must be cooler on the tiles. Obi prefers the granite hearth to his cushion or his crate. 

Clare
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yep mine only go in their beds when we go out or at bed time.... Mable can be on the floor, seemingly asleep, then follows me to the loo and lies down at my feet ... not sure how long she thinks im going to be there for


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhh Biscuit ... and they say cockapoos are intelligent .. (mine to do the same) ha ha ha


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Aah lovely photos. Luna splits her time between her vetbed and the cold floor. She's fast asleep on the vetbed at the moment x


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Cocoa currently asleep on a hardwood floor - often starts in her bed and flops out! Also likes the marble hearth - must be the coolness they like.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Lovely pics, he will be in his bed when it gets cold.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys the same always chooses the floor ,he sometimes has a snuggle with his blanket but thats it.
Great pics by the way dx


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Dexie tends to sleep on carpeted floor but Oscar will often zonk out on the kitchen tiles. At bedtime he tends to opt for the metal half of his crate instead of the vet bed half.

.....and we spend all that money on cute doggy beds!!!!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes Eddie prefers to lay on the floor - I think its because he likes to stretch out on his back with his legs apart!!!


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

My Roscoe won't go in his bed even at bedtime he prefers cold laminate or tiles even though he has lovely new bed. He will only get in it if i lie on it with him.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty will jump OFF the sofa to get to the floor!! ( I KNOW she shouldn't be
on the furniture but just can't resist a cuddle on the couch .. but apparently she can!!) I always used to think she looked dead when sprawled out ofnthe floor where you did not expect to see her!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Luna has also got into a habit of sitting on my feet whilst I am cooking dinner. She knows it isn't her food and doesn't try to get any. Just likes making sure I can't leave her without her knowing I guess. 

Dave


----------



## Melo (Apr 7, 2011)

Melo also prefers the floor, sometimes he goes to his crate in the middle of the night and he is like this lol:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

God this photo made me chuckle look at that cute little face ,yum i could just eat him dx


----------



## Melo (Apr 7, 2011)

DONNA said:


> God this photo made me chuckle look at that cute little face ,yum i could just eat him dx


yeah, whats funny is that he was knocked out; camera flash didnt bother him haha


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

...but he's still smiling


----------



## ellie (Aug 3, 2011)

olly is the same he has his crate wich is lovely and comfy and a bed but his favorite place to sleep is on the tiles on the fireplace


----------

